# Grizzy G1021x2 15" Helical Planer - Initial impressions review



## smitdog

Usually the "I just got this tool" reviews really put me off but most of them you can tell they haven't even turned the thing on yet. It's like, how do you know it's five stars if you haven't even put a board through the darn thing yet! I can tell you put enough time into setting up your new planer and running a few boards through before writing this, so thank you for putting the effort in before sharing. I'm sure glad you didn't have any damage, can't believe they didn't secure that thing to the pallet! Hope you enjoy your new toy and please do update as this one may be on my list in the future.


----------



## edapp

I rarely enjoy them either, because usually its blind happiness of receiving the tool or justifying the $ spent (or harping on a minute issue with the item or seller).

However, I could find nearly zero information on this planer when I was researching it. Apparently it was offered several years ago by Grizzly, and then discontinued, and then just recently offered again. After a call and conversation with the folks at grizzly, it seemed to be to be the better machine VS their more popular 15" planer. Therefore, I thought this additional information would be helpful. Not necessary a review… but information.

Will update with a real "review" in a year or so.


----------



## jsk12

thanks for this review, been looking for info on this planer, too

the griz site says that the outfeed roller has mini serrated:

"Front power feed roller is metal and spiral serrated. Rear power feed roller is metal and minutely straight serrated"

are there outfeed lines in the second lumber image above? wondering what your experience has been since initial impression

thanks for the detail on the spiral cutterhead, too

many thanks


----------



## edapp

I will check again tonight…. but the out-feed roller felt very smooth if I recall. Smooth enough that i did not have to time it to get a good measurement on the rotacator.

I milled probably 25 board feed over the weekend for an upcoming project and continue to be impressed with the machine. It will tear out of you feed the the board in the wrong direction, but using common sense and taking an appropriate depth of cut leaves an impressive finish. Gave my dewalt 734 to my father in law, and do not miss that screamer!


----------



## Sunstealer73

Thanks for the review, I just ordered one and it sounds like a good choice. I'm also replacing a 734 that is so loud and has issues with QSWO.


----------



## Todd_R

How's this working out for you nearly a year later? I'm in the market to upgrade my 13" planer and considering Grizzly. Grizzly is not my favorite choice but the price point is speaking to me.


----------



## edapp

> How s this working out for you nearly a year later? I m in the market to upgrade my 13" planer and considering Grizzly. Grizzly is not my favorite choice but the price point is speaking to me.
> 
> - Todd_R


Interesting you should ask. I started a thread recently about an issue with a crack in the cast iron bed. It appears the crack came from pressure on the front bed extension, but it has seen nothing but normal use. To grizzly's credit, they shipped me a new bed at no cost to me, but I am very anxious about tearing this thing down to replace it. I may outsource the job.

Aside from that issue, which I imagine is extremely uncommon, I have been more than impressed with the planer. Performance has been everything I wanted out of it.

If my planer was stolen tonight I would likely order the same model tomorrow. The upgraded cutter head I think is as good as you would get from any brand. I could have spent twice as much and gotten a powermatic, and they might have had a technician come replace the bed for me…. but it will likely only cost a few hundred bucks to have a local mechanic do this job.

For something like a planer where I look at them and they all appear to be the same design, probably produced in the same factories… I cant justify the major price jump to the other brands. Some other tools it makes more sense to me. I dont know what a powermatic would do that this grizzly doesnt (ahem… except crack its bed).

Hope this helps. Let me know if you are looking for anything specific.


----------



## PPK

Hey edapp,
I'm considering purchasing this planer. 
Is that the Grizzly "Bearcrawl" mobile base you're using?

Machine still performing well?
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Jwilliamsrc

I am debating between this Grizzly 1021, the Jet JWP15BHH and the Powermatic 15HH…just not much out there on any of these. I have some Grizzly and Jet equipment and very happy with all of it. I have never owned Powermatic so not sure about their stuff. Any input is appreciated before I spend 2-3K dollars


----------



## PPK

I just purchase the Steelex model ST 1012, which is pretty much identical to the Jet/Grizzly/Powermatic, etc. It can be had for about $2100, shipped to your door, which is about $1000 savings from the Gold machines…

I'm really happy with my machine so far!!


----------



## edapp

PPK: The mobile base is a rockler "all terrain" mobile base which I actually like quite a lot. They have them on sale pretty regularly.

Jwillaimsrc: I cant really imagine how a jet or powermatic 15" planer would perform better than this one does. I have been very happy with it. Cut quality is great, dust collection is great, runs quiet. Not sure what else you need in a planer.

If I were to do it all over again, I would either buy this same grizzly planer or move up to a 16" combo machine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rbtools

Hi edapp, how did the replacement of the planer bed workout in 2019? Any other issues with the planer?

I am looking a purchasing a 15" planer. This is what I have learned concerning the G1021 and the PM 15HH planers:
Both made in Taiwan. 
Looking at the exploded parts diagram for both machines, both look almost identical. 
Both have had a down grade in their cutterheads. PM tech support tells me the 15HH used to use Byrd cutterheads until mid 2017 then they changed vendors. Tech support did not say who was manufacturing their current cutterhead but probably from Taiwan. The question is does the post 2017 cutterhead cut as well as the Byrd?
Grizzly G1021 cutterhead used to have 68 inserts, see their pictures on their site. Tech support says the cutterhead was down graded to a 52 insert cutter head. Pictures have not yet been updated. 
The PM 15HH changed something [probably down graded their return rolls on top of the machine to smaller diameter] so now the on/off switch box is higher then the top rollers. Now if you are a little careless sliding wood back to the infeed you hit the switch box and break it. 
Grizzly 1021 has only one year warranty, while PM 15HH is a 5 year warranty. So the question is, is the PM made in the same plant but with tighter specs or is the extra $1000 cost buying an extended warranty?


----------



## PPK

Rbtools, go get the steelex!!! No downgrade on the cutterhead, and better price than either the griz or gold brand…


----------



## rbtools

PPK 
I do appreciate your suggestion. But it seems Steelex is going through some "changes". Woodstock says the 15" planer is discontinued and they have no information to share about if or when another is coming. A large wood working store in my area [they are a Steelex dealer] tells me Steelex is no long selling machines. 
But, even if a Steelex was available I would hesitate on purchasing it since it is made in China. I could be wrong, but I believe China manufacturing is a step below the Taiwan manufacturing.


----------



## edapp

rbtools:

I have continued to be impressed with the grizzly. I never actualyl installed the new table, I rarely plane large panels so I just avoid that side and if I have a 15" board I dont know that there are actual measurable inaccuracies caused by the crack in the table. I did recieve a replacement talbe from Grizzly so i have that if I need it or find the desire, or sell the tool.

If I were able to make my purchasing decision again, I would buy the same tool from grizzly. I think it is a great value, the customer service was very good, and the results I get from the tool are very very good. If I ever replace the machine to will be to go to a large capacity combo machine.


----------



## PPK

Oh shoot! Yeah, I see that Steelex / Woodcraft isn't selling that unit anymore. I'm sorry. Yes, I have heard that Taiwan is a bit better than China for quality. Go with the Grizzly then! I've been pretty impressed with my Grizzly machinery.


----------

